
Ask HN: What’s your favorite developer tool of all time and why? - UrbanPiper
It can be anything - CLI tools, editors, IDEs, build tools, linters, fuzzers, sanitizers, debuggers, SCM tools, DevOps tools, testing tools, SaaS products (Stripe, Datadog), why even software libraries is fair game.
======
caymanjim
Vim. Operating systems (Linux) aside, it's the only tool I've been using for
nearly three decades, and I still use it more today than any other piece of
software short of a terminal. At its core, it's the same as it was 25 years
ago.

~~~
Mynewrandomu
Came here to say this. If you know enough vim it is an incredible tool.

------
Nextgrid
Sublime Text for initially allowing me to get into programming (with zero
experience, code looks scary; it's even more scary without syntax
highlighting) and then PyCharm/IntelliJ for improving my productivity on large
projects (wish I would've started using it sooner).

~~~
fjp
Pycharm really is an incredible tool nothing can match its refactoring and
debugging capabilities for Python

------
kmarc
The ALE [1] project. Not only for it's being a vim plugin, but because they
have a pretty comprehensive list [2] of linters per programming language /
tools; If I have to edit some ruby / terraform / go code tomorrow, which I
never did before, I don't need to do much research ALE takes care of it and
helps me learn better the best practices.

[1]: [https://github.com/dense-analysis/ale](https://github.com/dense-
analysis/ale)

[2]: [https://github.com/dense-
analysis/ale/blob/master/supported-...](https://github.com/dense-
analysis/ale/blob/master/supported-tools.md)

------
auslegung
Pen and paper, or whiteboard. It's very important and valuable to think with
ink, to see it expressed.

Chrome dev tools because debugging in any language I'm familiar with (other
than Elm) is a pain but dev tools makes it palatable.

Terraform because infrastructure as code is soooo much better than clicking
buttons in some half-baked UI.

QuickCheck, which is a property-based testing tool for Haskell. Property-based
testing is great, if you're unfamiliar you should check it out.

------
rptr_87
Eclipse....

From days of symbian carbide, CDT and Android debugging I always used and
loved Eclipse. I always loved its interface and gazillion plugins and tools
built around it.

------
MH15
Sublime Text was MAGICAL for me as a teen learning to code for the first time.
It ran so fast on computers that couldn't practically run Visual Studio. Most
of my introduction to programming happened through this text editor. I don't
use Sublime much anymore but it was a huge influence on my development as a
programmer.

------
jakobegger
GitUp because it makes rewriting git commits really easy! It's a graphical
tool that's not just a wrapper around the CLI tools. It's incredibly powerful
yet comes with all the amenities of a GUI tool (pressed wrong key by accident?
Just undo with cmd-Z). It's the only graphical Git tool were I really feel in
control.

------
randelramirez
Visual Studio and Visual Studio Code. Because I mainly work on the .NET Stack
with things like ASP.NET(MVC, Razor Pages, Blazor) and Xamarin. I use VS Code
mainly when I'm doing Web Development stuff like HTML, JavaScript, and CSS.

~~~
randelramirez
Notepad++ for quick editing of config files

------
antipaul
macOS and Emacs. I only use one of them as an OS though ;)

------
chrisbennet
As a Windows developer, I love Visual Studio.

------
rvz
macOS and Xcode because it pays all of my bills and makes me the most money.

------
farseer
Visual Studios

------
probinso
whiteboard

------
bubba1236
vscode is great

